# rainy day projects



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

it's been raining an inch a day for the last three days here, so I actually spent some time on the layout ..made a half dozen log cars, old keystone kits, and four scratch built truss rod flats, sliced up a walmart paint stir stick and some coffee stir sticks, low budget flats, and fit 'close enough' to my 1890's era.. archrib trucks, kadee #5 couplers...

next project on the list is two 12 packs of tichy 22 foot ore cars, waiting for #148 whisker couplers and another 100 pack of intermountain metal wheel sets ...

wish i could find scale 88 wheelsets for close to the same price, would look much better, IMO


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Great job.

Very interesting cars.

Also very interesting, what appears to be N gauge track in the background. Are you using
it for a narrow gauge mining or logging railroad?

Don


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

just an illusion on the background track, it's HO ...must be camera angle?? 
I do have one 10" piece of N on the bit coming out of the mine tunnel for mine car unloading, but it's 'close' to n, and the mine cars are static, glued down .. appearance only ..
I couldnt find anything readily available for 30 foot flat cars, so go bored and made a few, might make more this winter, maybe with stake pockets a low sides for loose loads ..


----------

